# Flashing check engine light!



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey all,

Well I started my '94 Sentra LE this am and about 300 yards into my trip the CEL started to flash regularly. However, it would stop flashing whenever I took my foot off the gas. It seems to only flash under load. Continued driving to 7-11 (total trip about 1.5 miles), turned it off for 5 mins. to get coffee etc., restarted and drove about 1 mile back to the train station and the light never came on.

Any ideas?

One thing I can think of it that I had the ECU "out" of the car last week to check for codes. I know you need to turn the little screw various ways to get the codes to flash, but do you NEED to leave the screw in a certain place when you're done? I left it where it was b4 I'd touched it though...which IIRC was fully clockwise.

I was gonna order an O2 sensor anyway...cause this one has 100k on it. Ya think it might just be that?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

How to manually pull and define ecu error codes. By Nostrodomas - AllNissans.com - NPM Forums

Sounds like you didn't reset the screw properly.......here's the thread on how to do it.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

you could be right...I'll try pulling codes later...while I'm at it i'll be sure to leave the screw fully COUNTER-clockwise. I woulda known that...had my little label on my ECU not been 1/2 destroyed by someone else before me!!!! grrrrr


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

This happened again yesterday as soon as i started up the car!!! Took it to 7-11 and when I came out and restarted it was gone. It mostly flashes on under load, but does occasionally at idle too.

A few days ago I installed a new O2 sensor thinking that was it...guess not.

Any other thoughts guys? 

P.S. And will the ECU still have codes stored if the light isn't flashing?


----------

